# [SOLVED] Błędy portage podczas próby aktualizacji

## nUmer_inaczej

Cześć.

Podczas próby aktualizacji systemu portage sypie mi błędami, jakimiś pozostałościami po ck-sources, co przedstawia się następująco:

```

gentoo numer # emerge --update --ask --deep --newuse world

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies - * ERROR: sys-kernel/ck-sources-3.18.5::x-portage failed (depend phase):

 *   use() calls are not allowed in global scope

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line 606:  Called source '/usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/ck-sources/ck-sources-3.18.5.ebuild'

 *   ck-sources-3.18.5.ebuild, line  77:  Called use 'bfsonly'

 *                  ebuild.sh, line  78:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         eval "${x}() { die \"\${FUNCNAME}() calls are not allowed in global scope\"; }"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-kernel/ck-sources-3.18.5::x-portage'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-kernel/ck-sources-3.18.5::x-portage'`.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/ck-sources-3.18.5/work/linux-3.18.5-ck'                                                                        / * ERROR: sys-kernel/ck-sources-3.18.4::x-portage failed (depend phase):

 *   use() calls are not allowed in global scope

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line 606:  Called source '/usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/ck-sources/ck-sources-3.18.4.ebuild'

 *   ck-sources-3.18.4.ebuild, line  77:  Called use 'bfsonly'

 *                  ebuild.sh, line  78:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         eval "${x}() { die \"\${FUNCNAME}() calls are not allowed in global scope\"; }"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-kernel/ck-sources-3.18.4::x-portage'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-kernel/ck-sources-3.18.4::x-portage'`.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/ck-sources-3.18.4/work/linux-3.18.4-ck'                                                                        | * ERROR: sys-kernel/ck-sources-3.18.3::x-portage failed (depend phase):

 *   use() calls are not allowed in global scope

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line 606:  Called source '/usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/ck-sources/ck-sources-3.18.3.ebuild'

 *   ck-sources-3.18.3.ebuild, line  77:  Called use 'bfsonly'

 *                  ebuild.sh, line  78:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         eval "${x}() { die \"\${FUNCNAME}() calls are not allowed in global scope\"; }"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-kernel/ck-sources-3.18.3::x-portage'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-kernel/ck-sources-3.18.3::x-portage'`.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/ck-sources-3.18.3/work/linux-3.18.3-ck'                                                                        \ * ERROR: sys-kernel/ck-sources-3.18.1::x-portage failed (depend phase):

 *   use() calls are not allowed in global scope

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line 606:  Called source '/usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/ck-sources/ck-sources-3.18.1.ebuild'

 *   ck-sources-3.18.1.ebuild, line  77:  Called use 'bfsonly'

 *                  ebuild.sh, line  78:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         eval "${x}() { die \"\${FUNCNAME}() calls are not allowed in global scope\"; }"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-kernel/ck-sources-3.18.1::x-portage'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-kernel/ck-sources-3.18.1::x-portage'`.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/ck-sources-3.18.1/work/linux-3.18.1-ck'                                                                       ... done!

Nothing to merge; quitting.

```

Wyczyściłem /tmp /var/tmp/portage, co oczywiscie nic nie poprawiło.

Doprawdy nie wiem gdzie to może siedzieć.

Jeśli ktoś może pomóc to będę wdzięczny.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Usunąłem stare ebuildy z lokalnej lokalizacji i wszystko działa.

----------

